# F10 with Internet Preparations only, Help please !



## infinity99 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 530i F10 2013 ,
when I tried to connect my iphone 3Gs using the usb cable the car wouldn't connect to the connected drive app, I can use the device for playing music and making phone calls normally though.


I have the following options:

S609A	Navigation system Professional
S614A Internet, preparations
S615A	Expanded BMW Online Information
S698A Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6NLA Connection Bluetooth + USB devices incl.

I have two questions:

can I use connected drive iphone app with the car or not? if so explain how.
can I use the iPhone as a hotspot for bluetooth data transfer to browse the internet or not ?

my vin is: DX83807


----------



## infinity99 (Aug 22, 2013)

still waiting :/


----------



## Jo3Mull3n (May 28, 2013)

not sure if you need to reset the phone, go to settings, general reset reset all settings and see if it allows you to connect... You may need to contact your service provider (AT&T, Verizon, whoever) to enable hotspot on your iPhone 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jo3Mull3n (May 28, 2013)

As far as the drive app goes, if it is not an Apple app, it's probably not going to be fully supported, I'm not sure if that answers your question, but typically full integration (i.e. turn by turn nav) is going to require Siri, which means upgrading your iPhone 

(Senior Technical Support advisor with Apple)

Hope that helps or that I am even understanding the issue in the first place lol


----------



## infinity99 (Aug 22, 2013)

Do i need a Bluetooth hotspot if I am going to use connected drive app using usb cable ? 
because the car won't connect to app in the iphone at all.


----------



## Jo3Mull3n (May 28, 2013)

No, I think I understand what's going on now... The problem is that the app is third party.... (Aka it is not guaranteed to work with the two systems which are otherwise compatible...) This sounds like an issue where the 3GS is just barely old enough that you can't just switch to the Apple version (Apple Maps) and still get the voice over turn by turn.... If you upgrade to 4S or later both systems will work flawlessly with each other, and I think you will get the type of full integration that I think you are looking for...

And if your apprehensive about upgrading because of Apple maps reputation in the past, I assure you Apple Maps is as good as any of the "Mapps" I have used... Recently took a trip to Philly and New York, (I live in Texas) I used apple maps (iPhone 5), one passenger used google maps (iPhone 5S) and another used Drive on iPhone 4, we all got the same directions, only difference is that the iPhone 5 and 5S were able to hear audio turn by turn through Bluetooth on the rental.

Hope this helps!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## infinity99 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just tried to do it with an iPhone 5 and a Google nexus 4. Connected Drive app still won't recognize the car on both devices, does this have anything to do with the lack of some options in the car? ( i.e BMW apps) 

note: I live in the middle east.

(sorry for the terrible grammar, English is not my first language )


----------



## Jo3Mull3n (May 28, 2013)

Well yes, you'll need to go aftermarket and install something to get that functionality. Lots of videos online from BAVSound 

Look on eBay for a "Dice Mediabridge AMBR-1500" (for BMW)

It is an aftermarket Bluetooth kit, specifically designed for 3GS and iPhone 4

Think you can get one for around $200 U.S. 

(I don't notice any language issues in your post!!! Your grammar is very good and is 100% correct to my eye.... I can barely speak Spanish and I know my grammar is much worse)



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

